# How to Install a New Queen Bee



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

I teamed up with a local queen breeder Wildflower Meadows to make an instructional video on how to install a new queen. It was pretty challenging to star, direct, film and edit this myself! I hope it helps some new bees out there.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

At 1:15, you have some foul brood there.


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Barry,

Yes, that was a small colony with many issues. I doubt it was actually foul brood, but no matter now because I requeened them and 2 weeks later they are right as rain with a very healthy brood pattern and no signs of disease.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Barry said:


> At 1:15, you have some foul brood there.


Might be pms. I'm seeing a melted pupae and some uncapped and dismembered pupae.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

It is tough to tell from the short clip. It could be pms or it could be European, or both. Sometimes a short break in the brood is enough with European in that the initial brood from the new queen looks good but then slowly succumbs as the infection intensifies. Hopefully it is just a little Varroa issue and all is well, but keep an eye on it.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

still its not the best shot for a training film.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I should have said "you have some "foul" brood there." Wasn't implying that it was EFB, but could be, as well as PMS. You could add that to your video as another good reason to requeen!


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

beeware10 said:


> still its not the best shot for a training film.



I'm not in the habit of requeening hives with a stellar brood nest. The shot is intentional and realistic.


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

Barry said:


> You could add that to your video as another good reason to requeen!


Yeah, that's true, but there's a lot to say. It's meant to be a simple instructional video for new beekeepers. You can't put too much info in there or they get lost. I used the phrase "underperforming colony" as a sort of catchall.


----------



## Snapset (May 2, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to make the video. Very nice quality professional production.


----------



## montenido (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for making this great video. I am a new beek, and need all the help I can get.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

GND - need to have the candy side up on the queen cage turned sideways - same reason a dead bee can block the escape tube - good job on the video


----------

